# 10 piece Router Template Guide Set



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Dick. That's something I can actually afford!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Dick: I have that set also, I question the length of some of the adapters and have hads to grind some of mine a little shorter because the template was not as thick as the guide was designed for.

Overall a great set.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

You're welcome *Eric.*
I think I only paid about $12.99, it was so long ago.*<(;O}#*

*Karson,*

I had to shorten up some of mine also for the application I needed them for.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

$19.99 for this set sounds pretty good - just wish we had a HF or that they would ship internationally. - thanks for posting the information


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

+1 on this set, especially when it goes on sale or you have a 20% off coupon. Having more than one set is a good idea because you can grind down the length as Karson suggested and have a lot of choices when you need a bushing.

The one thing missing from the kit is a centering cone but those are pretty easy to make or you can use a dovetail bit as a makeshift centering cone.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Tony,* 
It's a pretty good deal isn't it?

*rwyoung,*
I've been thinking of getting another set.


----------



## TemplateTom (Jun 1, 2009)

One of the problems I have with not only this set but other makes as well; the largest guide will limit the number of cutters that can be used. Most people would use the guides with a straight cutter inserted; where most of the cutters I wish to use are Face/Edge cutters and one in particular was 32mm wide, where the majoriiy are 25mm wide
Tom


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i need one of these thanks for the review


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

I bought one to use with my dovetail jig. It worked great, seems like a good addition to any router.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Ya, I also like this kit.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

Got them for Christmas. Love them.


----------



## Pinkylabmouse (Feb 16, 2016)

I am having a problem concerning the Harbor Freight template guides, or my ineptness, I suspect it is my ineptness. 
Never having used a Router before, I purchased the HB guide set and installed. I did use a centering pin and everything looked copacetic. (Copacetic? I've been working around navy guys for too long.)
Anyway, I had a 3/4" plywood pattern and was cutting 3/4" plywood (Bases for a Paulk Miter Say station, see Youtube). I cut a couple of the large bases and then the router bit ate the template guide. The ring that holds the template guide was loose. Was the ring loose because the bit ate the template guide or did the ring come loose and cause the bit to eat the guide? I don't know. 
I went back to HB and bought a 2nd set of guides. This time I centered the guide and torqued the ring that holds the guide in place to "Tim the Tool Man specifications". Within 12 inches of routing the bit ate another guide. 
Is it possible that I didn't have the bit deep enough in the collet and the bit deflected enough to grab the guide?
The bit is a 1/2" shank with 1-1/2" cutting surface, which is also 1/2" in diameter.


----------

